# The Ultimate Man Cave



## Ken N Tx (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## AprilT (Feb 22, 2015)

Ouch make it stop.  I thought it was going to be some decorative house project like on hgtv.  I had to stop it after a few seconds.  Should be a warning with that video.  Really, for guys and gals into looking at cars, not related to home redos.  layful:


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 22, 2015)

Ken what amazes me are the number of young guys who love these cars most of which were built before they were born.  I love 'em too but I remember them when they were the latest models.


----------



## drifter (Feb 22, 2015)

I am again reminded of my champaign tastes and my beer budget. Some good looking wheels in that video.


----------

